

Wanted: Co-founder. - kimfuh

Straight to the point. 
I'm a single founder starting a small company that has the potential to become huge. I emailed YC regarding co-founders and they suggested HN, so here I am.
I only qualifications needed are to be well versed in social network advertising and a massive amount of free time. That's it. 
I can't discuss the company details here but, obviously, it has something to do with social networks and advertising.
Let's go.
======
coryl
You've captured the interest of absolutely no one. You can try again though,
this is a fickle bunch.

~~~
fizx
I like this group--how it's pretty nice and brutally honest at the same time.

------
coderdude
No offense, but this reads like a posting on a game development forum looking
for an engine programmer to complete his awesome vision.

Edit: cperciva made a good point. If you're idea is so fragile that merely
finding out about it would give your competitors the upper hand, then they're
probably going to have the upper hand no matter what you do. Is your startup
very early stage, and explaining your idea would give them months of dev time?

~~~
kimfuh
I already have a programming team. What I need is someone who is familiar with
social network ad rates and the companies who are heavy social network
advertisers so that I can price my product properly. Thanks.

~~~
jrockway
Set a price. If nobody buys, it's too high. If it becomes wildly popular, you
probably set it too low, but hey, it's wildly popular.

The reality is that nobody wants to advertise on social networks, because
nobody that knows how to use Twitter wants to see ads. Have fun with that.

------
cperciva
_I emailed YC regarding co-founders and they suggested HN, so here I am [...]
I can't discuss the company details here [...]_

If your idea is so fragile that discussing what it is will destroy it, you
really don't have anything useful.

~~~
kimfuh
It's not that it's fragile. The key with this project is to be the first. I've
never seen it done before so I want to do it before anyone else does. Sorry
for being so vague. Thanks for the input though.

~~~
kls
This is usual a sign that someone with more money will reproduce your success
once you prove the credibility of the market. If it is that simple to
reproduce then you don't have a strong product. If it is a strong product then
you can tell the world and it does not matter. Some blasting Facebook and
twitter with advertising idea, that anyone can set up with a server and some
JavaScript is neither novel or a strong idea for a long term viable business.

------
coryl
Okay HN boys, I think we can figure this out. Here's what we have so far:

\- Its about monetizing twitter

\- Needs someone familiar with social network ad rates and companies that buy
social advertising so that he can price his product properly

\- "Ridiculously simple" that it can be summed in 1 sentence

\- _Not adwords for twitter_ apparently, claims he's never seen this done
before.

The fact that he needs someone familiar with selling to companies means the
buyers will be businesses. The fact that its monetizing twitter means his
publishers will be twitter users. So he'll be facilitating advertising from
businesses to tweets on twitter users. I suppose publishers can join his
network, select categories of products/services they're ok with tweeting
about, and then get paid for tweeting out sponsored messages.

Anyone else have hypotheses?

~~~
thomasmeeks
Given your hypothesis, I feel it necessary to point out:
<http://sponsoredtweets.com/>

------
pook
The requirements are rather vague. Who nowadays does not consider himself
"well versed in social networks" and "not too busy to make money"?

Seriously, you've got to narrow the pool a bit. Telling us your startup plan
will do X will not mean some random entrepreneur will suddenly work out an
entire functional plan for X'ing.

"Something to do with social networks" is about akin and officially evil as a
freelance project offering $50 to clone Facebook.

~~~
cperciva
_Who nowadays does not consider himself "well versed in social networks" and
"not too busy to make money"?_

I'll cheerfully admit that I'm pretty clueless about social networks; and I'm
too busy on my own startup to join someone else's. :-)

But I agree that the requirements are rather broad.

~~~
kimfuh
Again, I would love nothing more than to be extremely specific and go into
detail, but I can't. Anyway, this may not be the right forum to look. Thanks.

------
jrockway
Not to sound rude, although I will admit that your tone annoys me. Why would
someone need _you_ for this? If they already have the key assets needed to
make this project successful, what value would you add? The ability to annoy
HN?

------
kimfuh
I've got it. I'll know on the 13th if i've made it through to the YC
interview. If I do, i'll just ask for their advice re cofounders. If not, i'll
throw my plan wide open here and see. Thanks.

------
kimfuh
It's about monetizing Twitter.

~~~
pook
Considering that <http://www.google.com/search?q=monetize+twitter> gets >6M
results, including several lists of strategies, you may wish to be a bit more
informative.

~~~
kimfuh
I would if I could, but this concept is so ridiculously simple that I can sum
it all up in one short sentence.

~~~
coryl
If its adwords for Twitter, its been done.

~~~
kimfuh
Definitely not adwords for Twitter. I've looked. Hard. I've never seen this
done before so i'm taking a leap of faith.

